# How does this alpine Doeling look?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fallen-oaks Zahara born April 19th, 
Dam: Missdee's BB Gal Camille
Sire: Redwood Hills Jazz Rimrock










Sorry not the best quality pictures


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I posted one? I can see it? Weird! Haha! I'll post agaib


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is the doe kid


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice looking girl.

would like to see...
Stronger front legs
More uphill
More strength in shoulders

Also slightly ewe necked.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Okay thank you! Maybe when she is fully clipped I can get better pics. Her neck and head havn't been clipped yet XD


----------

